# Local 120 apprenticeship interview questions?



## Du4Spark (Mar 20, 2017)

I know it's been asked a million times but please humour me lol.

Interviewing with 120 for their apprenticeship intake tomorrow and not sure what types of questions to expect. Can anyone give me an idea of what sort of things they tend to ask? mucho gracias for any help

also gimme a shout if you're interviewing as well!


----------



## tjb (Feb 12, 2014)

What’s more important: speed or quality?


----------



## Wiresmith (Feb 9, 2013)

tjb said:


> What’s more important: speed or quality?


speed, because quality is not a variable, its a given.


----------



## Du4Spark (Mar 20, 2017)

got accepted. interview was way easier and completely different from other threads on here. all open ended like "why do you want to be an electrician?" "what sort of experience do you have?"


----------



## Wiresmith (Feb 9, 2013)

Du4Spark said:


> got accepted. interview was way easier and completely different from other threads on here. all open ended like "why do you want to be an electrician?" "what sort of experience do you have?"


congratulations, good luck



Du4Spark said:


> "what sort of experience do you have?"


none, that's why i'm here.


----------

